#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-12-14
<Javier___> Buenos dias
<Jack___> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-12-15
<PalinT> ayuda pls
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-12-16
<Jose__> hola
<Jose__> necesito ayuda
<Jose__> holaaa
<hackcol> hola
<hackcol> hola alguien?
 * dannyLopez se fue
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-12-17
<blue_> Hola
<blue_> alguien  me puede ayuda?
<blue_> porfavor?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-12-15
<chico> hola
<chico> hey compañero necesito ayuda
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-12-12
<linaporras> Hola moachos...
<linaporras> Bueno Hum... frente a esto
<linaporras> dado que habían varias personas con dificultades para el tema de la reunión de concilio el martes,
<linaporras> pues decidimos pasar la reunion al Jueves a las 8:00pm
<linaporras> SergioMenses, podrías acompañarnos en ese nuevo horario
<linaporras> kuadrosx, ofprieto?
<linaporras> Forever alone :S
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, si puedo estaré
<linaporras> :)
<linaporras> agendanos :)
<linaporras> para que nos acompañes...
<linaporras> Hoy estuve en el meeting de las Ubuntu women
<linaporras> pero quedé más perdida.... :s
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, jajaja y eso?
<linaporras> ps hablaron de unas blueprints
<linaporras> y de ubuntu learn
<linaporras> pero ps no me quedo clara la idea
<linaporras> y llegue 13 minutos tarde
<linaporras> y el meeting no duro más de 45 minutos
<linaporras> fue flash...
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<ofprieto> hola linaporras  sipo creo XD
<ofprieto> hamm yo tambien llegue aca tempranito gracias a brayan que porfinn!! me acordo de la reunion el martes jajaja
<ofprieto> siempre me acuerdo mañana alas 8 am deberia ser a esa hora ya que si me acuerdo :D
<linaporras> jajajjaja
<linaporras> bueno oscar
<linaporras> yo veré jueves online
<linaporras> jejejeje
<ofprieto> porfaa avisenme en serio me gusta asistir
<ofprieto> hasta me leo todos los logs xD pero es que por ponerme a leer correos se me pasa
<linaporras> jajajajjajaja jajjajaj oks
<linaporras> ahi mro como le hag
<ImerRobles> hola buenos dias
<ImerRobles> estoy probando ubuntu en una maquina virtual
<ImerRobles> tengo un problema y le agradeceria mucho si pudieran ayudarme, le instale el openbox (pero no me funciona) y no aparece nada alguien como cerrar sesion desde el terminal ?
<ImerRobles> tengo ubuntu 12.10 i386
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-12-13
<use> buenas
<thepunkrm> buenas tardes parceros
<thepunkrm> vengo con una pregunta
<thepunkrm> sobre la instalacion del ubuntu
<TUubuntu> Hi guys!!
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-12-14
<JoC> Aquí es la reunión. No?
<BartOC> Buenas nochers
<BartOC> Buenas noches
<JoC> Good Night
<JoC> Llego Mújica
<andremujica> andres
<JoC> Ahí van entrando los Jefes. xD
<JoC> Bueno Andrés. :p
<andremujica> :p
<JoC> Andrés, a que hora es la reunión. ?
<andremujica> entiendo k a las 8
<andremujica> hola a todos
<JoC> Pues no han llegado todos los del concilio
<andremujica> igual sólo vengo eee asistente
<JoC> Faltan los nuevos xD
<andremujica> jejejeje
<JoC> Mújica yo soy el que te presento Fernando en Medellin.
<JoC> En el ITM
<andremujica> ya le mande un mensajito a la patrocina
<JoC> La jefesita
<andremujica> si joc si te recuerdo claro :-)
<JoC> Yo vengo a chismosiar
<JoC> Los del común tenemos voz y voto?
<andremujica> damn corrector
<andremujica> patrollcita
<JoC> haha
<andremujica> pues yo creo k los kbza deciden son los de la comunidad ... el Concilio sólo es un facilitador ...
<JoC> Si es que llegan
<JoC> Namsohj Vive Online y ahorita le da por no aparecer.
<JoC> Siempre me toca darle Copy N Paste a ese nombre xD
<andremujica> lo k pasa es k hoy Bogotá está imposible
<JoC> Si, vi la noticia
<JoC> Ciclovia + Lluvia
<JoC> =Cachacos en trancones
<andremujica> hehehe
<JoC> Yo hoy en el día me caminé 15 Kilometros de puro desocupado
<JoC> La patrona acaba de mandar un Correo.
<JoC> A no.. Hace 2 días XD
<BartOC> Buenas noches!! señores!!
<BrayanBautista> buenas noches compañer@s
<andremujica> hola a  todos
<JoC> Que tal
<BartOC> Joc tu eres el q nos acompaña en los hangout del sabado ?
<JoC> No. Yo si he estado
<JoC> Pero no modero ni nada
<JoC> De fisgón no más
<BartOC> perfect!!
<JoC> Pero si conozco a Don Luis.
<JoC> Ve.. Voy a ver si viene.
<BartOC> yo lo voy a invitar para q entre ahora estamos trabajando en realizar
<BartOC> el lanzamiento de libo 4.0 en ctg
<BartOC> :D
<JoC> A que bien
<JoC> Yo ya lo estoy probando
<JoC> Tengo errorsitos
<JoC> Ya los anuncié
<BartOC> ya ha reportado esos errores ?
<JoC> Si. En una página de G+ Que Don Luis Me pasó
<JoC> Ojalá si puedas acompañarlos
<JoC> El es todo un personaje
<andremujica> bartoc me puedes mandar tu dirección por mails para mandarte CDs ?
<BartOC> listo andres ya te la envio!1
<JoC> Yo todabia tengo varios de las Jornadas de Instalción.
<BartOC> Joc me puedes regalar tu correo me gustaria hablar contigo al respecto a los proximos conversatorios!!
<BartOC> no se si estas interesado
<BartOC> jhosman ya viene
<JoC> Dale
<andremujica> la patrollcita no se ha podido conectar
<JoC> Nada.
<BartOC> alguien entro por aca ?? http://ubuntu-co.com/chat
<JoC> No
<JoC> A mi no me dió
<JoC> Tube que usar el Xchat
<Costeelation> Buenas noches señores.
<BartOC> Buenas noches Costeelation
<BrayanBautista> usen xchat
<JoC> El xchat ya no tabula con los nombres?
<BrayanBautista> funciona perfecto
<BrayanBautista> si tabula
<JoC> A si.. Es que estaba escribiendo mal jajajaja
<JoC> Costeelation, Que tal.
<Costeelation> Muy bien chicos, donde anda el concilio :p
<JoC> jaja Llego todo el mundo menos el concilio
<BrayanBautista> jajaja solo estamos los miembros oficiales y sin el concilio jejejej
<JHOSMAN> Buenas perdón la demora  andremujica BartOC BrayanBautista Costeelation JoC kuadrosx mhv unimix
<BartOC> presente!!
<mhv> Entonces a TROLLEAR
<Costeelation> :)
<JHOSMAN> Presente! andremujica tambien!
<JHOSMAN> falta linaporras cesar y quien mas?
<mhv> oops!
<JHOSMAN> BartOC: tienes la orden del dia?
<JoC> Opps llego la policia
<JoC> Justo a tiempo
<BartOC> negativo jhosman
<JHOSMAN> entonces? o.O
<JHOSMAN> no han avanzado nada en 4 0 min?
<JoC> No
<JoC> No tenemos ninguna info
<JoC> Estamos a la deriva
<JHOSMAN> =S  BartOC q paso?
<JHOSMAN> andremujica: ??
<mhv> :S
<Costeelation> algo anda mal aqui
<andremujica> a mi no me miren yo estoy de asistente
<JHOSMAN> Bueno, armemos algo =S por q hugg no asi no avanzamos...
<JHOSMAN> temas pendientes? me recuedan porfavor?
<mhv> hoy es 28 de diciembre?
<JHOSMAN> Hoy es 13 de dic mhv
<scot3004> s
<scot3004> si!
<JoC> mmm
<JHOSMAN> que temas hay pendientes q crean ustedes convenientes tratar?
<JoC> Quien va moderar?
<BartOC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones/11-27-2012
<BrayanBautista> esta muy temprano como para hablar de ubuntuConLa 2014 ?
<JHOSMAN> si BrayanBautista aún ni esta listo en UbuconLA 2013
<JoC> Porque nunca se ha hecho eventos donde se hagan examenes de LPI ?
<JoC> Seria muy interesante
<JoC> Digo yo
<mhv> desde el norte de BTA ya me pude conectar a la página de U-Co, Claro está cumpliendo
<JHOSMAN> Les parece si revisamos los temas de la semana pasada? por q vi las tareas q me puso BartOC pero nada de ello se ha realiado
<JHOSMAN> +1 mhv =)
<JHOSMAN> les parece? por favor votar con +1 andremujica BartOC BrayanBautista JoC kuadrosx mhv scot3004 unimix
<andremujica> 2 temas ...   la merecía para los miembros k han sido admins  y el proceso de unión a la comunidad... (aparte de revisar  las tareas pasadas)
<BrayanBautista> +1
<andremujica> +1
<JHOSMAN> andremujica:  no entendí el tema
<BartOC> +1 y agregaria hablar sobre los conversatorios pasados
<JoC> Escuelas de formacion Responsable todos y queda pendiente para estructurar
<JoC> Y lo de la UbuntuLa no entiendo siquiera
<andremujica> membrecia
<JoC> Quien me pone en situación .
<mhv> +1
<JHOSMAN> BartOC: para la proxima si llega temprano ir organizando algo :P (es apenas el comentario)
<JHOSMAN> Empezamos entonces
<JHOSMAN> 1) Soluciones a la Lista de Correo Tarea 1 Resp: Comunidad Incentivar el uso de Answers de Launchpad para bajar la cantidad de correos de la lista y aclarar el uso de la lista de correo
<JHOSMAN> he visto la lista pero nadie ha echo nada al respecto bueno creo q yo en dos mails pero nada
<JoC> Cual es el error de la lista?
<JoC> Lo de los Spam?
<JHOSMAN> Además de eso hay que anotar que ahora tenemos un canal en Google Plus donde podemos manejar soporte tambien! =) algo mas interactivo, no es por correo, es público y se indiexa a las busquedas de Google
<JHOSMAN> JoC:  no es SPAM es Correo masivo =) lo llamaría yo (Alto tráfico de Correo)
<JoC> Si, me refiero a que se van a spam a veces. no que sean spam.
<JHOSMAN> JoC:  eso de q se valla a SPAM es independiente de lo q hagas
<JoC> Bueno perdon
<JoC> Entonces cual es el problema?
<JHOSMAN> no es problema para nada
<JHOSMAN> solo q par muchos usuarios es molesto el alto trafico de correos
<mhv> ¿no va en la conf de la cuenta?
<JHOSMAN> por lo mismo es importante buscar alternativas para mitigarlo
<mhv> hablo de gmail
<JHOSMAN> Por lo cual propongo que alguien envie un correo a la lista informando sobre la nueva novedad planteada la semana pasada y informar sobre la nueva comunidad de Google
<JHOSMAN> mhv ciertamente a Gmail llegan a veces a SPAM por eso pero eso no tiene nada q ver con la lista de correo
<JHOSMAN> Quien se podria hacer cargo de ello?
<levarcol> ... ok aca estoy ... Levarcol
<JoC> mm.. Pero como solucionar eso de alto tráfico?
<BartOC> Bienvenido amigo Levarcol!
<BrayanBautista> insentivar a la comunidad de que hay mas espacios
<JoC> Es algo más de gusto. No de que sea un problema como tal
<JoC> Digo yo
<JHOSMAN> JoC:  en vez de usar la lista de correo tratar de usar Answers de Launchpad esto ayuda a conocer la plataforma y aumentar el "Karma" en sus cuentas (son como puntos o algo asi)
<JHOSMAN> y la comunidad de Google Plus con el mismo sentido
<JHOSMAN> no digo q en la lista principal no se de soporte
<BrayanBautista> exacyo
<BrayanBautista> exacto
<JHOSMAN> solo sugerir el uso de canales alternativos
<BartOC> seria bueno realizar un listado de todas las opciones que hay y enviarla por la lista de correo
<JoC> Eso. Nisiquiera sabemos que opciones hay
<JoC> Yo por lo menos solo se de la de twt fb y g+
<JoC> Además de la lista
<JHOSMAN> BartOC: debo salir urgente =S lo siento puedes continuar? es algo de urgencia...
<JoC> No tengo ni idea como es lo de Launchpad
<JHOSMAN> Cedo mi voz y voto a andremujica =)
<BartOC> perfect...
<JHOSMAN> JoC:  eso de Launchad es has de cuenta como un foro de soporte
<JHOSMAN> mira por ejemplo
<JHOSMAN> mira https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/216744
<JHOSMAN> Alguien pregunta
<levarcol> ... buenas noches a todos...
<JHOSMAN> todos le responden y se solucionan las cosas
<JHOSMAN> solo es notificado por correo quienes participan en la pregunta
<JHOSMAN> pero nunca se envia correo masivo a todos con determinado tema
<JoC> ij
<JoC> ok
<JHOSMAN> de esta manera se mitigan un poco mas los correos
<JHOSMAN> =)
<JoC> Que tal SergioMeneses levarcol
<JHOSMAN> BartOC: lo dejo
<BartOC> Bueno entonces el primer punto.. seria hacer un listado de medios alternativos para disminuir el trafico de la lista de correo
<JoC> ahora mismo ?
<JoC> Quien está anotando todo?
<BartOC> Yop...
<BrayanBautista> exacto Bart practicamente decirle a la comunidad que hay medios alternativos
<JoC> Ok
<JoC> Entonces comencemos
<JoC> Twitter.  Es mas informátivo. Pero de ahi se dan links donde se puede solucionar dudas
<JoC> Facebook.
<JoC> El G+
<BrayanBautista> si pero aparte de eso
<JoC> Ahora hay comunidad en G+
<JoC> No ?
<BrayanBautista> tambien launchpad
<JoC> Launchpad
<BrayanBautista> el chapado
<BrayanBautista> y el ask de ubuntu
<BartOC> joc si hay comunidad ahora en g+
<JoC> La wiki
 * SergioMeneses saluda 
 * JoC hola xD
<BartOC> listado de medios alternativos para disminuir el trafico de la lista de correo --> quien se encargaria de realizar esta tarea.. ?
<JoC> No la estamos haciendo ya?
<BartOC> esas serian todas ?
<JoC> identica
<JoC> http://identi.ca/group/ubuntuco
<mhv> Se han tipificado los problemas presentados por la comunidad?
<JoC> En diaspora
<JoC> https://diasp.org/u/ubuntucolombia
<JoC> Bueno y el picassa
<JoC> https://plus.google.com/photos/+UbuntuColombia/albums
<JoC> aunque no es una cosa de soporte como tal
<BartOC> pero picassa no es pára soporte como tal
<JoC> Si eso dije xd
<JoC> Bueno esas son todas
<JoC> Facebook, Twitter, G+, Launchpad, diaspora, identi.ca
<JoC> LA wiki
<JoC> El ask
<BrayanBautista> chapado
<JoC> que es chapado
<BartOC> Bueno ese punto queda claro, Tarea 1. Enviar correo por la lista de correo informando de medios alternativos(Facebook, Twitter, G+, Launchpad, diaspora, identi.ca, wiki,ask,chapado) para la solucion de problemas para disminuir traficos de la lista.
<scot3004> eso en el correo de la invitación, no?
<BartOC> Si tambien se anexaria esa informacion!
<BartOC> eso creo q es otro punto q quedo pendiente
<scot3004> mmm, ya!
<BartOC> 2° Punto que quedo pendiente, 3) Membresias UCO Resp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros/ Se realizará un video contactar ahttp://www.facebook.com/fullmetalfabian Actualizar Wiki Responsable: David Guerrero Video Tutorial de Membresía se hace despues de aprobar la nueva Wiki para nuevos miebros
<BartOC> alguien sabe como va esta tarea '
<JoC> Nope
<BrayanBautista> david
<BrayanBautista> me habia hablado de ese tema
<BrayanBautista> pero raro que no llego hoy
<BartOC> bueno entonces pasemos a otro punto ya q david no ha llegado...
<scot3004> ok.
<BartOC> 3° punto 6) Proyecto de indices para Shapado, launchpad y AskUbuntu Andres Mujica enviará un mail a la lista para hacer indices para las páǵinas
<JoC> andremujica,
<BartOC> andresmujica, ->
<JoC> Murio
<BartOC> parece q sip...
<scot3004> -_-
<BartOC> 4° punto, 7) Videos sobre Ubuntu,compiz, membresia Hablar con Cobric para hacer los videos y llamar al usuario o nuevo miembro con contenido multimedia
<JoC> mm Cual es la idea del video ?
<JoC> El proposito
<BrayanBautista> tutoriales
<BrayanBautista> enseñar a la comunidad
<BrayanBautista> que estal llegando a linux
<BrayanBautista> especialmente a ubuntu
<JoC> Como noticias pero en video?
<JoC> De funcionalidades y eso?
<scot3004> como si estuviese con uno explicandole.
<BrayanBautista> si
<BartOC> si
<BrayanBautista> tutoriales compas
<JoC> oka
<JoC> Y que paso con eso
<BartOC> Alguien sabe de Cobric ?
<BrayanBautista> no e hablado
<BrayanBautista> con el
<BrayanBautista> lo ultimo que se propuso fue lo de las charlas en plataforma
<BrayanBautista> pero por cierre en plataforma
<BrayanBautista> no se pudo hacer nda
<BrayanBautista> tocara llamarlo
<BartOC> Brayan entonces quedaria a cargo de esa tarea ?
<BrayanBautista> Okey
<BartOC> 2° Tarea BrayanBautista queda encargado de llamar a cobric para los videos de tutoriales
<BartOC> 5° Punto, 9) Visitas a Colegios y Universidades - LinaPorras Buscar Citas con MinTic y ConsejeriaTIC, Camilo Romero Conseguir contactos en Colegios y UniversidadesResp: Andres Mujica, Cristian Gaitan Lina Porras
<JoC> Eso solo es en Bogotá?
<JoC> Para que las visitan
<JoC> con que objetivo
<scot3004> que van a presentar en los colegios?
<BartOC> no tengo muy claro este punto, ya q no estuve en la reunion pasada
<BrayanBautista> pero creo que eso ya quedaria para el otro año mediados de febrero
<scot3004> mmm ok!
<scot3004> claro!, ya estamos de vacaciones en los colegios.
<BartOC> pero me imagino seria para la realizacion de actividades de sencibilizacion de sl
<BrayanBautista> si ya estoy en vacas =D
<BartOC> yo pensaria q fuera a nivel nacional
<BrayanBautista> claro a nivel nacional (depende de los miembros )
<scot3004> es que debería ser a nivel nacional.
<mhv> muy ambicioso
<BartOC> por lo menos en cartagena ya estamos propuesta para presentarla en la secretaria de educacion para la realizacion de actividades de Sl
<scot3004> ni tanto
<JoC> En medellin tenemos puertas abiertas en por lo menos 5 Universidades
<JoC> En colegios si dificil
<BartOC> y tenemos ya para el otro año en 10 colegios que nos han invitado a realizar eventos de sencibilizacion en caso de cartagena
<JoC> Pero mi pregunta. Es para hacer que?
<scot3004> pues es dificil, pero no impocible
<Costeelation> JoC: suma la mia
<mhv> mostrar Edubuntu?
<JoC> Costeelation, cual es la tuya
<scot3004> si, a la larga es para eso que se hizo
<Costeelation> JoC: Politecnico JIC
<BartOC> Seria una buena opcion mhv
<JoC> A ok
<BartOC> hay uun proyecto en ubuntu-co sobre edubuntu
<scot3004> cual?
<scot3004> me interesa
<mhv> !
<JoC> Pues es intentar intruducir el SL en escuelas por medio de edubuntu
<JoC> Creo que es eso
<scot3004> claro, es donde deberia iniciar la inducción
<scot3004> asi los pelaos no tienen la introducción tardia
<BartOC> serhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos
<BartOC> miren al final esta el proyecto inactivo sera como activar ese proyecto
<BrayanBautista> yo hable en mi colegio para inplementar edubuntu
<scot3004> que está bajo el liderazgo de juan marquez
<BartOC> Si..
<scot3004> ah ok!
<JoC> La cosa no es tan olimpica. Dependiendo de lo grande que sea el colegio se vuelve muy burocratico.
<mhv> se requiere del apoyo del concilio
<BartOC> Yo pienso que lo primero que se deberia hacer antes de llegar a los colegios, es armar bien el proyecto
<scot3004> lo mas importante es convencer a los docentes
<mhv> para la presentación de equipos de trabajo
<JoC> Si, creo que no es algo que vallamos a estrucurar hoy
<scot3004> pues son los que a la larga los que saben como aplicar las herramientas
<BrayanBautista> si si no pasa como me paso a mi con el profesor de informatica
<JoC> Mejor unir las personas interesadas en ese proyecto
<BartOC> para asi poder llegar con bases a los colegios y secretarias de edicacion
<mhv> hay que diseñar una propuesta, no?
<scot3004> exacto...
<scot3004> por supuesto
<BrayanBautista> SIi
<BartOC> Seria entonces realizar una convocatoria quienes estarian dispuesto a iongresar a este proyecto y armar el grupo de trabajo
<JoC> Creo que grupos estudiantiles universitarios podrian estár muy interesados en cosas asi
<scot3004> cuenten conmigo
<JoC> Si, una convocatoria por cuidad.
<scot3004> tengo un proyecto similar
<JoC> Que se unan en un grupo
<JoC> Y comiencen a trabajr
<JoC> Porque si se trata de manejar por todos no se hace nada
<BartOC> 3° Tarea Hacer convocatoria por ciudades donde esten los miembros oficiales de UCO que quieran participar en el proyecto Edubuntu-CO
<scot3004> como hacemos eso?
<JoC> Con una presentacion de ques
<JoC> y cual es la mision
<mhv> Por mi parte voy a indagar sobre el tema de SL en la SED
<JoC> por las redes sociales que tenemos
<BartOC> si por los medios que tenemos
<mhv> creo q hay un grupo que trabaja en el tema allá
<scot3004> mmm, interesante
<BartOC> se que mucha gente se puede ir y con una buena estructura del proyecto se que va salir adelante
<mhv> desde la semilla!
<JoC> oka
<scot3004> armar semilleros en los colegios, la vaina es como
<JoC> quien va a mandar esa convocatoria
<JoC> o a estructurar la convocatoria
<JoC> ?
<scot3004> que deberia tener?
<BartOC> Quien se encargaria de esta tarera
<JoC> cual es la idea de ubuntu co
<JoC> una idea de como se haria
<JoC> y algo motivacional
<JoC> que atraiga
<mhv> o pedagógico?
<JoC> scot3004, te animas?
<BartOC> 3° Tarea, armar convocatoria para proyecto Edubuntu-CO  a nivel nacional--> quien se encargaria de la convocatoria o quien la lideraria
<scot3004> por supuesto
<JoC> scot3004, ?
<BartOC> yo puedo apoyar en esa parte tengo un material muy bueno de porque usar sl en los colegios
<BrayanBautista> yo creo que ese punto si lo deberiamos hablar con mas miembros que esten activos en la reunión
<JoC> te animas a estructurar una convocatoria?
<BrayanBautista> porque en la reunion estamos como 4 o 5
<JoC> Si pero mejor entre el grupo interesado
<scot3004> JoC, Bart, Brayan, mhv y yo
<scot3004> como se hace eso?
<BartOC> Brayan pero eso seria ya para presentar el proyecto y activarlo
<JoC> joseluiscortes2@gmail.com
<JoC> agregame yo te ayudo
<mhv> el lunes voy a la SED y les informo del resultado
<mhv> de lo averigue
<BartOC> scot3004 --> kcbart@laneros.com y te ayudo tambien
<JoC> BartOC, anota a scot3004 para eso
<JoC> le colaboramos
<mhv> propongo adelantar primero un
<BrayanBautista> okey bart
<JoC> pero no me puedo meter a fondo en el tema
<BartOC> 3° Tarea, armar convocatoria para proyecto Edubuntu-CO  a nivel nacional--> responsable scot3004
<mhv> sondeo
<JoC> listo
<mhv> scot3004 +1
<scot3004> a ver como queda
<scot3004> XD
<scot3004> +1
<JoC> scot3004, nos agregas y te ayudamos en la estructura
<JoC> +2
<scot3004> perfecto
<BartOC> Pasemos al 5° punto 10) UbuconLA 2013 Uruguay Buscar Sponsors y Ponente para el UbuconLA 2013
<scot3004> listo!
<BrayanBautista> ok
<JoC> A quien vamos a mandar pa argentina xD
<BartOC> Alguien sabe como va esta actividad ?
<BrayanBautista> ni idea
<BartOC> joc --> Es para uruguay
<BrayanBautista> jhosman sabe de esa actividad si no estoy mal y es en uruguay
<JoC> A bueno pa uruguay
<JoC> Está ahi cerca
<scot3004> claro!!!
<BartOC> Bueno yo tengo algo en cartagena, les comento por encima..
<scot3004> tan cerca como mi casa de venezuela
<BartOC> estuve tocando puertas en algunas empresas que nos han apoyado en los eventos de cartagena en el 2012 y les hable un poco de ubuntuConLA y de la posibilidad de patrocinar la idea de un miembro de UCO a uruguay
<scot3004> que tal te fue?
<BartOC> eso si me toca armar una buena propuesta a la empresa para que nos den el aval me dieron plazo de entregar la propuesta para el 15 de enero
<BartOC> y me confirman si hay la posibilidad el mismo dia
<BartOC> ya quedaria por parte de nosotros a quien enviamos para que nos represente...
<BrayanBautista> que beneficio ganaria la empresa bart
<BartOC> eso lo debo incluir en la propuesta
<scot3004> por supuesto!, en caso que sea pregunta, sino, perdon
<BartOC> la propuesta no la he armado aun
<BartOC> solo les comento a la empresa via oral y eso fue lo que me dijeron...
<BartOC> asi que si alguien tiene alguna propuesta o me ayudar armala es bienvenida..
<BartOC> alguien tiene algo  q opinar o aportar en este punto
<JoC> Primero saber quien  va ir
<JoC> y hacer que
<scot3004> que tal si le dices que pueden tener soporte en alguna migración?
<JoC> y a exponer que
<BartOC> scot3004 eso seria un buen punto...
<JoC> Creo que muchos aqui hemos hecho charlas y conferencias, el punto es el nivel
<BartOC> yo piendso q primero seria buscar el patrocinio y si se consigue
<JoC> para eso se podria hacer un evento
<BartOC> buscar a quien vamos a enviar
<JoC> Hacer un evento tipo concurso
<JoC> Y el que mejor exponga
<JoC> que valla
<scot3004> excelente idea!
<JoC> Para evitar lo de la rosca paisa
<BrayanBautista> exacto
<JoC> En todas las cuidades
<JoC> Un finalista por ciudad
<JoC> Ver la menera de competir entre finalistas
<JoC> y ese fue
<scot3004> que este en facebook
<scot3004> mejor dicho
<BartOC> Perfecto 4° tarea armar propuesta para buscar patrocinadores para UbuntuConLA 2013 --> responsable bart
<scot3004> en todas las redes
<BrayanBautista> yo creo que los que vayan sea un concurso con las personas que mas le han medio ganas a la comunidad
<JoC> A ps si. Que sean por lomenos miembros
<JoC> porque si llega otro que nadie conoce y no ha aportado nada. A ganarse un viajesito de cuenta de la comunidad
<JoC> ahi si maluco
<JoC> xD
<scot3004> jajajajaa
<BartOC> si ya eso lo mirariamos mas adelante como vamos hacer todo eso se va tener en cuenta
<BartOC> 6° Punto, Conversatorios de ofimaticaLibre realizados por UCO
<scot3004> tienen los videos de eso?
<scot3004> que los horarios no me favorecieron en semana de parciales
<JoC> Están en youtube
<JoC> Aqui está Don Luis.  levarcol
<BartOC> Como saben muchos ya llevamos 4 conversatorios de ofimatica Libre que hemos realizado los sabados a la 1pm  con la ayuda del amigo Luis
<JoC> Y que hay que hablar sobre eso?
<levarcol> ... si amigos   aca estoy ... saludos !!
<scot3004> hola vasquez
<JoC> Vasques jaja
<BartOC> He visto que han tenido mucha acojida estos conversatorios es como una nueva forma de evangelizacion a los largo
<JoC> Casi le dice lanza
<levarcol> ... si   esta ok ... Vasquez !!
<mhv> wellcome
<JoC> Si, pero que hay que hablar sobre eso?
<BartOC> de los conversatorios no solo han asistido gente de colombia sino de toda latinoamerica y hemos tenido apoyo de mcuash comunidades con la difucion
<scot3004> de hecho estaba aca, solo que neutro
<JoC> Si
<JoC> Esta desde el principio
<JoC> jaja
<BartOC> La idea es seguri con esta metodologia de los conversatorios de otros temas
<mhv> La falta de soporte en entidades del estado que usan Open Office es el talón de aquiles
<levarcol> --- amigos Open Office ..NO EXISTE ..
<BartOC> no se si el amigo Lebarcol tiene algo mas que agregar
<mhv> para su adopción
<scot3004> LibreOffice
<mhv> o LibreOffice
<JoC> 4 conversatorios y no han aprendido que openoffice no existe
<JoC> nonono
<JoC> jajaja
<scot3004> jajajajaja
<levarcol> .. la verdad estoy ... muy satisfecho con los resultados...
<mhv> Hay, perdon
<scot3004> a todas estas, si quiero bajar los videos, donde los consigo?
<BartOC> scot3004 en el canal de youtube de UCo
<levarcol> ... y el nivel de asistencia e inquietudes que ha despertado ... este proceso... la idea es hacer siete ... amodo de ciclo.... y asi mismo repetirlo..
<JoC> No se si sepan pero Don Luis también es un conferencista muy buena. Y tiene una presentación para presentadores donde nos puede enseñar a enseñar. A hablar, a expresar un mensaje
<JoC> Muy bueno
<JoC> Perdón
<BartOC> Seria bueno aplicar esta metodologia  para la realizacion de mas conversatorios no se que les paresca la idea
<levarcol> ... amigos les regalo en Don ... a mi no gusta con  Don !!   Luis esta ok..
<scot3004> jajajaja
<JoC> Si, el punto es conseguir las personas que lo hagan
<JoC> Y los temas que sean interesantes
<mhv> La experiencia no se improvisa
<BartOC> Si claro Joc
<scot3004> eso es demasiado cierto
<scot3004> aun soy un novatillo
<scot3004> aunque, se va mejorando
<scot3004> XD
<BartOC> seria bueno armar un mecanismo nose algun metodo para elegir bien los conversatorios
<JoC> Si se hace con personas que aunque sepan, no se expresen bien y no sea algo atrayente podemos perder lo que hemos ganado
<BrayanBautista> yo daria conversatorios pero de offimatica si me corchan
<JoC> Si la idea es que sean de algo diferente
<scot3004> Juegos. Juegos!
<levarcol> ... la verdad pueden ser tantos y tan buenos temas ... y con las  sabias inquietudes que ustede tienen se puede hacer un muy buen trabajo  !!
<scot3004> cierto!
<JoC> Entonces
<JoC> en que quedamos
<BartOC> bueno para ir cerrando el punto como quedaria ese punto
<levarcol> ... educacion, gamificacion, proyectos, procesos, etc ..
<scot3004> buena tematica, y tenemos al experto
<scot3004> o no levarcol?
<JoC> Yo podria hacer uno de perderle miedo a la consola
<JoC> para pasar de dar clics en win a usar comandos en lnux
<BartOC> 5° tarea armar propuestas de proximos conversatorios Libres por Hangout
<BartOC> quien se encargaria.. de esta tarea...
<levarcol> .... si ... asi es ..... la idea para poder desarrollar  algo consistente ..
<levarcol> ... seria hacer una reunion de tempestad de ideas ... con el tema de Conversatorios... una manera de llegar a la comunidad ..
 * JHOSMAN buenas de nuevo 
<Linaporras> Buenas renoches
<mhv> Aplicaciones, S.O., estructurar la temática
<BartOC> Buenas noches...!!
 * JHOSMAN Linaporras: llegué mas temprano q tu solo q me fui :P 
<JoC> Buenos días Linaporras
<Linaporras> jajajajajjajaja :o buenos dias
<BartOC> Bueno entonces quien se encargaria de la 5° tarea
<scot3004> jeje
<Linaporras> XD
<scot3004> !
<BrayanBautista> buenas noches
<JHOSMAN> BartOC: como van?
<Linaporras> donde ta la agenda o el enlace al log pa ubicarme
<JoC> Linaporras, nosotros mandamos hoy
<JoC> xDD
<BartOC> Joc se encargaria de eso ?
<Linaporras> :o ?
<Linaporras> perdón
<Linaporras> :o hum
<JoC> Yo?
<JoC> Jum
<Linaporras> no me simpatizan, entonces me voy a dormir o ?
<JoC> haha
<JoC> No te nojes
<JoC> BartOC,  Pues anotame ahi
<mhv> Dispersos?
<BartOC> Perfect
<BrayanBautista> jajaja
<JoC> Que sigue?
<BartOC> los temas que estaba a cargo la patrona...xD
<Linaporras> jajajajajajaj
<Linaporras> que están pendientes casi todos :s
<BartOC> 7° Punto
<BartOC> 7) DNS Claro Resposable: Lina Porras Derecho de Peticion por miguel valdiri revisar derecho de petición y buscar solucion legal
<Linaporras> Ya averigue
<mhv> Levarcol, estaré pendiente de los conversatorios
<Linaporras> y miguel me dijo
<Linaporras> que a el ya le funcionba
<JoC> Que pasaba con los DNS
<Linaporras> alguien tiene como probar si ya funciona
<JoC> Lo que no le entraba la pagina?
<mhv> Siii, lo dije al comienzo.......hace rato
<BartOC> si eso mismo joc
<JHOSMAN> Lo que propongo para lo de los DNS preguntar por el hulo q yo cree a ver q ha pasado
<Linaporras> sip eso..
<Linaporras> si que funciona ya o nada
<JHOSMAN> =) me encargo yo de preguntar x la lista
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras:  lo q pasa es q la falla era sectorizada
<JoC> Pues yo tengo claro y me funciona
<JoC> aunque he cambiado tanto los dns que ni se cuales tengo
<mhv> repito: al norte de BTA ya se accede a U-co
<JoC> Entonces preguntar  por el mismo hilo ?
<BartOC> 6° Tarea, enviar por la lista de correo,preguntar sobre el funcionamiento de los DNS
<mhv> por ,lo que el tratamiento de choque contra Claro, ya no me es posible
<JHOSMAN> si yo pregunto
<Linaporras> oks
<levarcol> mhv ... sera un gusto
<JoC> ok siguiente tema
<BartOC> 8° Punto, Soporte para equipos viejos Resp: Andres Mujica, Lina Porras, David Guerrero Se recomienda usar Lubuntu o Xubuntu Se recomienda usar viejos vernelshttp://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present KDE Lighthttp://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.com/2012/07/porteus-12-another-impressive-light.html
<JoC> Ese ya está, no?
<JoC> JHOSMAN, hace eso. xD
<BrayanBautista> me puedo unir a ese proyecto ?
<BartOC> no nada Joc no se hablo porque no estaba nadien responsable
<JoC> oks
<JoC> Entonces?
<JHOSMAN> Joc que cosa?
<BartOC> el 8° Punto sobre el sporte de los equipos viejos
<BartOC> como va eso?
<JoC> No ya ni se
<JoC> a si, eso
<BrayanBautista> quien esta a cargo de ese proyecto ? david no me a comentado nda sobre ese
<JoC> Linaporras,  creo
<BartOC> Resp: Andres Mujica, Lina Porras, David Guerrero
<BrayanBautista> a ok
<BrayanBautista> Lina estas ?
<Linaporras> era conjunto
<Linaporras> pero ps aún no hemos trabajado en eso
<Linaporras> sigue pendiente patrones
<BartOC> perfect...
<JoC> Anote ahi bart pa la proxima
<JoC> xD
<JoC> check
<BrayanBautista> ok
<BartOC> 9°Punto,  Teams Lina no se puso de acuerdo y queda pendiente
<Linaporras> como q no
<Linaporras> pere como asi
<JoC> hahahahahaha
<scot3004> mujeres!
<Linaporras> ajajajjajaja
<Linaporras> si ya trabajo en eso
<JoC> Ponga que no se ha decidido nada, que queda pendiente
<Linaporras> estoy en Ubuntu Women viendo a ver como hago
<Linaporras> y me gusta un nuvo proyecto ubuntu learning
<Linaporras> ps la idea es como ri conociendo más para motivar a la comunidad
<JoC> Cuantos miembros de ubuntu co hay?
<JoC> en total
<Linaporras> jum... toca mirar en launchpad
<BartOC> 98
<JoC> Linaporras,  tu no estas en hdmagazine ?
<BartOC> creo
<Linaporras> hay varios pendientes por aprobar hum
<Linaporras> no
<JHOSMAN> JoC:  tengo pensado entrar a HD Magazine :P ya les escribí no se les haga raro ver un post de uBuntu ejeje
<JoC> hahaha
<scot3004> Que bueno!
<JoC> Pero eso no es de mujeres?
<JoC> Solo veo chicas ahi
<BartOC> Yo creo que hemos atacado todos los puntos posible....
<JoC> Yo conozco a sorey
<JoC> Ultimamente veo puras comunidades, proyectos y cosas de solo mujeres
<JoC> En SL
<JoC> Que feminismo hoy en día
<JoC> xD
<scot3004> cierto es!
<scot3004> pero a ellas les gusta. XD
<Linaporras> jajajaj
<Linaporras> na
<Linaporras> si y yo aveces como un hongo aca
<JHOSMAN> JoC: yo pelearé por la igualdad de género xD lol
<Linaporras> mejor dicho me voy a formar un concilio de mujeres XD
<JoC> XD
<JoC> Hay que luchar por los derechos de los hombres
<JoC> Somos iguales
<JoC> xD
<JoC> Bueno no nos desviemos
<JoC> Pao pao
<BrayanBautista> jajajj
<BrayanBautista> concilio de mujeres
<BrayanBautista> y de ubuntuCo quien seria ?
<Linaporras> jajajajajajjajaajjajajajajjajajajjajajajajajajjajaja
<T1gr3r0s> jajajajja
<mhv> Me voy, hasta la próxima.....;)
<Linaporras> ustedes me caen bien , solo era una broma...
<BrayanBautista> adios mhv que descanses
<Linaporras> algo mas pendiente
<Linaporras> ?
<BartOC> Yo creo que hemos terminado
<JoC> no
<BartOC> hay unos puntos pero no esta andresmujica q son estos puntos
<BartOC> 6) Proyecto de indices para Shapado, launchpad y AskUbuntu Andres Mujica enviará un mail a la lista para hacer indices para las páǵinas
<Linaporras> pere le escribo pa avisarle
 * JHOSMAN no veo que avancemos... 
<JoC> Yo quede responsable de mas conversatorios en hangout ? no?
<JoC> con otros temas?
<JoC> BartOC,
<BartOC> Si joc
<BartOC> ya ahora subo toda las tareas
<JoC> Que vaca loca
<Linaporras> jajjajaja :p
<JoC> Entonces ya?
<scot3004> si, pero adelantemos ahora que estamos de vacaciones...
<JoC> Es todo?
<BartOC> si joc
<BartOC> hacen falta los puntos de andresmujica y david guerrero
<JoC> Bueno un placer
<JoC> Linaporras, si vuelvas a llegar tarde hay tabla
<BrayanBautista> yo llamo a cobirc
<BrayanBautista> cobric para los videos
<BartOC> scot3004 --> no se te olvide la tarea 3
<Linaporras> jajaj si no sevria la autenticacion de esto
<BrayanBautista> y le dejo un email a david
<BrayanBautista> para que se reporte
<JoC> A si lo de los videos me interesa
<Linaporras> ja y yo no me dejo dar tabla de ti
<Linaporras> q tal
<JoC> jaja Linaporras tan agresiva u.u
<JoC> solo charlo
<JHOSMAN> BartOC: haces el informe y publicarlo? para poder leer el resumen?
<scot3004> de hecho estoy en eso ahora
<Linaporras> perfect
<BartOC> Listo jhosman mañana te lo envio..:D
<Linaporras> andresmujica se durmio  XD
<Linaporras> :) con copia a la lista del concilio
<JHOSMAN> a mi no
<JHOSMAN> a la comunidad
<JHOSMAN> a la lista principal
<BartOC> correcto
<Linaporras> eso eso
<Linaporras> eso
<Linaporras> perfect
<Linaporras> perfect
<BartOC> scot3004 agregame al gt y vamos hablando
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras:  puedes enviarme las fotos q tienes
<JHOSMAN> del dia de las velitas?
<scot3004> gmail?
<BartOC> jhosman linaporra les comento q posiblemente tengamos patrocinio para enviar a un miembro de uco a UbuntuConLA
<JHOSMAN> por favor
<BartOC> si scot3004....
<JHOSMAN> :O +1 BartOC
<Linaporras> superrr
<Linaporras> que sea mujica
<Linaporras> ejjeje
<Linaporras> las fotos las ubi al face y a google plus
<Linaporras> pero hum..
<JHOSMAN> ahh si verdad
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<JHOSMAN> faltan las de mujica y cobric
<JHOSMAN> = (
<JoC> Estabamos hablando de que deberiamos hacer un evento tipo concurso donde el que mejor exponga se valla a ubuconla
<JHOSMAN> =(
<JoC> Para que no fuera asi tan dedocratico
<JoC> que paso xD
<JoC> mudos todos
<BartOC> yo si consigo ese patrocinio q lo elija la comunidad
<BartOC> yo solo lo gestiono
<BartOC> xD
<JHOSMAN> :P
<Linaporras> jum
<Linaporras> ps tiene que ser lo mejor de lo mejor
<Linaporras> de acuerdo que lo eija la comunidad
<Linaporras> mi publicidad ira x mujica y si el no quiere por meneses :p
<Linaporras> Ambos son muy nerdsz
<scot3004> que concepto
<JHOSMAN> lol jajaja Linaporras
<JoC> haha
<JHOSMAN> amm lo de las reuniones me parece bien a las 8PM
<JHOSMAN> terminamos mas temprano
<JHOSMAN> y se tratan mas temas
<JHOSMAN> falta es puntualidad señor@s
<scot3004> y el que estudie de noche?
<JoC> En Medellin tambien haber buenos conferencistas
<JoC> y en otras ciudades
<scot3004> no lo dudo!
<scot3004> nada mas con levarcol tienen
<scot3004> jejejeje
<JoC> xD
<JoC> Nuestro AZ
<JHOSMAN> scot3004: pero de los del concilio nadie estudia de noche quienes son los principales aquí
<Linaporras> good point
<scot3004> mmm ok
<Linaporras> igul nunca va a haber un horario para todos
<JoC> Seh
<Linaporras> siempre van a haber razones para no poder
<Linaporras> asi que ps  ni modo
<Linaporras> asi como las reuniones en tiempo UTC...
<Linaporras> de otros teams
<Linaporras> que uno queda todo oh por Dios
<Linaporras> a q hora?
<Linaporras> jejejje
<scot3004> listo, asi ni modo
<Linaporras> entonces ps nada asi quedamos
<Linaporras> parece que la cosa funciona mejor
<scot3004> a las 8?
<Linaporras> y ps vamos con toda
<Linaporras> moachos
<scot3004> va pa!
<Linaporras> para nuestra cuasi ultima reunion en quince
<Linaporras> a porposito
<Linaporras> si les llego el reminder del calendario
<Linaporras> ?
<JHOSMAN> a mi se me actualizco
<scot3004> como es eso?
<JHOSMAN> scot3004: tenemos un evento compartido en Google Calendar
<JHOSMAN> cuando hay reunion GOogle nos avisa :P en los Android
<scot3004> url por favor
<JHOSMAN> no se puede
<JHOSMAN> creo
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras:  como es eso? :P
<scot3004> -_-
<BartOC> bueno señores y señorita hasta mañana!!
<BartOC> scot3004 este es mi correo: kcbart@laneros.com en gtalk
<scot3004> listo
<BartOC> Los dejo que voy de salida para la disco....xD
<BartOC> jeje
<Linaporras> jum disco
<Linaporras> ps jum...
<Linaporras> pal calendar
<Linaporras> bart si tienes las contraseñas de las cuentas de google
<Linaporras> esta con la de ubutn noticias
<Linaporras> y ahi te agregas al calendario para que te llegue el aviso..
<JHOSMAN> BartOC:
<JHOSMAN> estan pendientes
<JHOSMAN> las fotos del aniversario de quilla
<BartOC> eee me toca buscarlas en nla camra de pegateya ..xD
<BartOC> hoy q me toca trabajar tomando foto las saco...
<JHOSMAN> quien es pegateya????
<JHOSMAN> xD
<JoC> un placer
<JoC> hasta luego
<Linaporras> bye
<scot3004> hablamos
<BartOC> esto
<BartOC> http://www.pegateya.com/amigos/
<BartOC> es una pagina donde suben fotos de rumba...
<Linaporras> jajajja
<BartOC> me pagan 50k la nche y entro a todas las disco free...xD
<Linaporras> rumba
<BartOC> jeje
<Linaporras> :o
<Linaporras> jum...
<Linaporras> ese es tu trabajo
<Linaporras> ?
<BartOC> no yo soy tecnologo en redes y comunicaciones
<BartOC> y trabajo en eso
<BrayanBautista> yo trabajo en un restaurante =D
<BartOC> pero antes de empezar a estudiar un amigo me pidio ayuda con la web
<BartOC> y despues me dijo para tomar foto y como me parecio bacano porque son cualqueir dia puedo ir
<BartOC> no tengo horario ni nada...xD
<Linaporras> :o
<Linaporras> xiao
<BrayanBautista> adios hay que madrugar
<scot3004> ok chao
<JHOSMAN> jajaja severo trabajo
<BrayanBautista> jajajaja
<BrayanBautista> mensajero express
<JHOSMAN> OMG!!!
<JHOSMAN> Llegamos a los 3000 fans!
<JHOSMAN> voy a cambiar la portada :P
<JHOSMAN> del FB
<IngForigua> BrayanBautista:
<IngForigua> por aca
<IngForigua> jajaja
<BrayanBautista> jajajja
<IngForigua> Que hablaron en esta chochada hoy?
<BrayanBautista> jajajaja
<BrayanBautista> se hablo de los puntos de la semana pasada
<IngForigua> y ya?
<BrayanBautista> se dejo a cargo personas
<IngForigua> ole muchos hackers
<BrayanBautista> y se hablo sobre el ubuntuconala
<BrayanBautista> ubuntuconla
<IngForigua> del concilio y no saben usar un cliente irc
<BrayanBautista> donde =
<IngForigua> jajajajajajaja
<BrayanBautista> jajajajajaa
<BrayanBautista> si eso vi
<IngForigua> re hackers
<IngForigua> Eso deberia ser requisito pa ser del concilio
<BrayanBautista> jjajajja si
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-12-15
<El-lama> Hola
<El-lama> Buenas noches
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-12-15
<Ubuntero|2849> hola
<Ubuntero|2849> hay alguien hay
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-12-10
<cesarvilla> Hola, alguien me podria colaborar con unas dudas?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-12-14
<JHOSMAN> Buenas noches
<JHOSMAN> quienes están el equipo de sitio web?
<JHOSMAN> tenía problemas de conexión pero ya llegué
